# humminbird matrix 12 vs 565



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

Antbody give me some input on the choice of these two. Have a handheld garmin 60 csx so the matrix is interesting and I assume adaptable to the garmin but the 565 resolution looks nice also. Any input?

Brian


----------

